# hgh frag 176-191 vs. HGH



## stronger4ever (Feb 9, 2011)

I was wondering if hgh frag 176-191 would be as beneficial for fat loss, compared to 4iu a day of HGH.


----------



## Gawd (Feb 9, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> I was wondering if hgh frag 176-191 would be as beneficial for fat loss, compared to 4iu a day of HGH.


I'd say so.

HGH Frag is the fragment of the chain that is responsible for fat loss.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 10, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> I was wondering if hgh frag 176-191 would be as beneficial for fat loss, compared to 4iu a day of HGH.


 your gonna need to do around 1mg per day, for fat loss..


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 10, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> I was wondering if hgh frag 176-191 would be as beneficial for fat loss, compared to 4iu a day of HGH.


the frag, wont compare to 4ius a day, but will aid for fat loss. You might as well run both together. 2ius hgh early am. preworkout 330mcgs frag. mid afternoon 330mcgs frag. 4 hrs later, 2 ius of hgh.
 pre betime 330mcgs of frag. I dose frag at night, but I dont pin hgh before bed. I dont think the frag can disrupt your natural secretion while you sleep or bedtime dosing....
In my opinion, Frag is most beneficial for heavy cardio days.


----------

